# Glen Beck's new book The Overton Window



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone read this?  I'm about halfway through it.  Beck is actually a decent novelist!  Whether you agree with his politics or not, he's got a decent plot going on here!  Thoughts?


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess it's admirable that you would read a novel by Glen Beck in spite of his buffoonery.  As for narrow-minded me, I can't bring myself to read anything he's written.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Patrick Skelton said:


> Anyone read this? I'm about halfway through it. Beck is actually a decent novelist! Whether you agree with his politics or not, he's got a decent plot going on here! Thoughts?


I've heard that it's very good. When I last looked, the price was over $9.99, which is usually my limit. If/when the price declines, I'll be buying it. I guess I could always check out an actual copy of it from the library, but I would much prefer to read in on my Kindle.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I wouldn't support Glenn Beck with even a nickel of mine.  Enjoy.  To each his own.


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

I read his book "Christmas Sweater" (or something like that).  It was a very touching story (no politics).


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Patrick Skelton said:


> Anyone read this? I'm about halfway through it. Beck is actually a decent novelist! Whether you agree with his politics or not, he's got a decent plot going on here! Thoughts?


Beck did not write _Overton Window_. What's the cover blurb say?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

redshift1 said:


> A casual internet search shows the actual authors of _Overton Window_. What's the cover blurb say?


The title page says "Glenn Beck with contributions from Kevin Balfe, Emily Bestler and Jack Henderson"

I don't have the book but it was easy enough to find on Amazon.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Meemo said:


> The title page says "Glenn Beck with contributions from Kevin Balfe, Emily Bestler and Jack Henderson"
> 
> I don't have the book but it was easy enough to find on Amazon.


Fixed the wording all is good.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Besides the fact that I doubt Glen Beck could write a book without a "contributor" or ghost, I don't think that I could bring myself to buy a book from an author like Glen Beck. It feels like a justification for all the lies he makes and spreads.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Normally don't let politics interfere that much, but in Beck's case afraid I'll have to agree.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> I guess it's admirable that you would read a novel by Glen Beck in spite of his buffoonery. As for narrow-minded me, I can't bring myself to read anything he's written.


Ditto...I wouldn't contribute a dime to that man's income.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I see that the price is now $8.99, so I'll probably be buying it for my Kindle. Regarding those of you who don't want to give any of your money to Glenn Beck, I would imagine that there are some of your favorite authors about whom some of others on these boards feel the same. Diversity of opinion is what makes the world so full of fantastic books, with there always being something for everyone. I hope we can keep the politics out of this thread, though, since acceptance is one of the wonderful characteristics of the people on the Kindle Boards. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

Nicely put, Cindy.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Meemo said:


> The title page says "Glenn Beck with contributions from Kevin Balfe, Emily Bestler and Jack Henderson"


One senses a "ghostly" presence.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 13, 2011)

I've never seen Beck's show, so I don't have an opinion on his politics (I feel like a disclaimer is necessary). 

It is interesting that he's looking to fiction as a brand extension- it just shows how publishers are increasingly relying on baked-in platforms to sell books, regardless of their relevance to the subject matter.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

carl_h said:


> Nicely put, Cindy.


Thanks. I was considering removing my post, as the last thing that I want to do here is appear to be spouting platitudes. I truly value the people here, and it's interesting that we can have such diverse opinions (especially about politics), yet remain respectful of each other.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

You don't have to feel so bad about buying a Glenn Beck book, as he had a ghostwriter do the writing and he just put his name on the finished product.


----------



## texasmuse (Jan 20, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> I see that the price is now $8.99, so I'll probably be buying it for my Kindle. Regarding those of you who don't want to give any of your money to Glenn Beck, I would imagine that there are some of your favorite authors about whom some of others on these boards feel the same. Diversity of opinion is what makes the world so full of fantastic books, with there always being something for everyone. I hope we can keep the politics out of this thread, though, since acceptance is one of the wonderful characteristics of the people on the Kindle Boards. Just my 2 cents.


Thanks for being the voice of reason. I bought the book when it came out (hardback, in my pre-kindle life) and loved it! A real page-turner!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

texasmuse said:


> Thanks for being the voice of reason. I bought the book when it came out (hardback, in my pre-kindle life) and loved it! A real page-turner!


Ditton on the voice of reason comment. The book didn't really interest me a whole lot before, although I have read some of his other things and found them entertaining. I may have to check out a sample.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow. I see that I started a prety heated debate!

So everyone is saying that a ghost writer wrote his book?  That was my first thought as well..


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

At the risk of using the most recent unpopular words, Cindy, stick to your guns.  This forum is a great place to discuss issues without the partisan bickering.  As a Vietnam war veteran, I despised what Jane Fonda did during those years and the US prisoners who suffered as a result of her actions.  I have never contributed to her causes or followed her advice.  But she is, IMO, an excellent actor and I thoroughly enjoy her films.

If we fail, as one reader above said due to "narrow-mindedness" to boycott those with whom we disagree, there will never be a meeting of the minds.  I disagree with many politicians, but that does not stop me from finding merit of some of their proposals.  I think the same would apply to this author we are describing.  As as to the ability to write a novel without a ghost, does anyone thing Fonda actually wrote her own exercise books?  We could likely go through a host of authors, Shirley McClaine, etc., who were best-sellers because of their name, not because they took the time to write the book.

My thoughts.  No offense intended to anyone.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I think there's a difference between a celeb having help in writing a memoir, for instance, and using a ghostwriter for fiction.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I think there's a difference between a celeb having help in writing a memoir, for instance, and using a ghostwriter for fiction.


If they're credited on the title page, are they really "ghost"writers?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Meemo said:


> If they're credited on the title page, are they really "ghost"writers?


I suppose not.

I assume most famous people, including politicians, who write their memoirs have help, whether or not another writer is listed. If someone is going to try their hand at fiction though then, with the exception of editing, I feel it should be their work. Hey, I don't like that Patterson does it either.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Beck sells a lot of books, and publishing is a business, so he's a brand name that the publishers love for their bottom line.  If his name is on a book, it's going to sell a lot, whether he writes it himself or not.  Most people wouldn't know the difference anyway.

I'm not saying this to diss anyone who wants it.  I like you!  I don't have any respect for him or his brand.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> I see that the price is now $8.99, so I'll probably be buying it for my Kindle. Regarding those of you who don't want to give any of your money to Glenn Beck, I would imagine that there are some of your favorite authors about whom some of others on these boards feel the same. Diversity of opinion is what makes the world so full of fantastic books, with there always being something for everyone. I hope we can keep the politics out of this thread, though, since acceptance is one of the wonderful characteristics of the people on the Kindle Boards. Just my 2 cents.


That wasn't what I was trying to intimate.

He's "written" a work of fiction that is, from my understanding, nothing more than another of his broadsides at the world. He is one of the single most ignorant people I've ever heard of. As a result any book he is attached to is going to not entertain me, but instead annoy me. Thusly I could never read a book by him. Plus I don't think anyone should be encouraging him further.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

tim290280 said:


> That wasn't what I was trying to intimate.
> 
> He's "written" a work of fiction that is, from my understanding, nothing more than another of his broadsides at the world. He is one of the single most ignorant people I've ever heard of. As a result any book he is attached to is going to not entertain me, but instead annoy me. Thusly I could never read a book by him. Plus I don't think anyone should be encouraging him further.


I understood exactly what you were saying. My point is that I'm glad to know that neither you, nor anyone else, can prevent those who might want to read his book (or, in your opinion, encourage him) from doing so. His book was in the top 10 of the NYT bestsellers list for 9 weeks, and remained in the top 20 for several weeks. I've heard reviews of the book that were very favorable, and that said he spun an interesting tale. If you don't choose to read the book, that's fine.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

tim290280 said:


> That wasn't what I was trying to intimate.
> 
> He's "written" a work of fiction that is, *from my understanding*, nothing more than another of his broadsides at the world. He is one of the single most ignorant people I've ever heard of. As a result any book he is attached to is going to not entertain me, but instead annoy me. Thusly I could never read a book by him. *Plus I don't think anyone should be encouraging him further*.


 "...from my understanding"? Really? You can't read something you might disagree with? You have to take other people's word for it?

When an author that I don't agree with puts out a book, I really don't care whether anyone else reads it or not. In fact, I hope lots of people read it and figure out what is wrong with the opinions being expressed. I certainly don't go around actively trashing it without having read it.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

People aren't necessarily trashing his book as much as trashing him as an individual.


----------



## texasmuse (Jan 20, 2011)

Gordon Ryan said:


> At the risk of using the most recent unpopular words, Cindy, stick to your guns. This forum is a great place to discuss issues without the partisan bickering. As a Vietnam war veteran, I despised what Jane Fonda did during those years and the US prisoners who suffered as a result of her actions. I have never contributed to her causes or followed her advice. But she is, IMO, an excellent actor and I thoroughly enjoy her films.
> 
> If we fail, as one reader above said due to "narrow-mindedness" to boycott those with whom we disagree, there will never be a meeting of the minds. I disagree with many politicians, but that does not stop me from finding merit of some of their proposals. I think the same would apply to this author we are describing. As as to the ability to write a novel without a ghost, does anyone thing Fonda actually wrote her own exercise books? We could likely go through a host of authors, Shirley McClaine, etc., who were best-sellers because of their name, not because they took the time to write the book.
> 
> ...


Here, here!! My sentiments exactly. Semper Fi.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gordon Ryan said:


> At the risk of using the most recent unpopular words, Cindy, stick to your guns. This forum is a great place to discuss issues without the partisan bickering. As a Vietnam war veteran, I despised what Jane Fonda did during those years and the US prisoners who suffered as a result of her actions. I have never contributed to her causes or followed her advice. But she is, IMO, an excellent actor and I thoroughly enjoy her films.
> 
> If we fail, as one reader above said due to "narrow-mindedness" to boycott those with whom we disagree, there will never be a meeting of the minds. I disagree with many politicians, but that does not stop me from finding merit of some of their proposals. I think the same would apply to this author we are describing. As as to the ability to write a novel without a ghost, does anyone thing Fonda actually wrote her own exercise books? We could likely go through a host of authors, Shirley McClaine, etc., who were best-sellers because of their name, not because they took the time to write the book.
> 
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree with you, Gordon. I am a news and political junkie, and inform myself by making use of many resources. I find a lot of merit in reading and listening to opinions of all kinds. In fact, opposing opinions often make me feel even more strongly about my beliefs. As I've stated here before, I'm a conservative, but I'm not an ideologue in any way, shape, or form.

I share your sentiments about ghost-written books. Are we supposed to give no consideration to a book that is the product of a fertile mind belonging to someone whose writing might not be the most riveting that we've read? Personally, I'd much prefer to read a book that originated in the mind of someone who had the sense to ask others with superior literary skills to aid in the writing of the book than to read a poorly-written book with a good premise. I would find myself wishing that someone had given his/her assistance with the writing process. Maybe there are more people out there who feel cheated when they find that a book was ghost-written. I, for one, am not one of those people (obviously).

By the way, Gordon, thank you for your service to our country. I grew up in the Vietnam era, and I had a lot of friends and relatives who also served. It says a lot about your character, as far as I'm concerned, that you can give kudos to Jane Fonda, given the things that she said and did, as well as the repercussions of those actions. As for supporting her causes and taking her advice, that's the point which some of use were trying to make earlier. Thank heavens, we're a free country, and we can choose to support those people and causes which further our values and concerns.

My comments are made entirely in the spirit of polite political/literary discourse, and I respect the opinions of those who take part here on the Kindle Boards.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

I generally enjoy this forum *except* for *any thread* that has in its title the name of *any* conservative (pick any name: Glenn Beck, Bush, Palin, Rove, O'Reilly, Gingrich, etc., etc., etc.) As this thread demonstrates, a majority of responding posters on these particular threads simply pile on personal insults and ad hominem attacks on the author, mostly by angry liberals who haven't even *read* the book of interest, but instead insist on sharing their venom and intolerance of said author's politics! (Go back and review the hatred and vitriol in the thread about Bush's "Decision Points" in which the moderators were handing out "yellow cards" like soccer refs!).

"I wouldn't give him any of my money!" (So you obviously have nothing to contribute to a thread started to discuss a book which you have intentionally not read!) "He didn't even write the book!" "Yeah, you're right - I don't think he wrote it either!" (And how do *you* know! When the book lists "contributors," you have no idea of their role! And that has nothing to do with whether or not a book is worth reading on its own merits, which is why most people buy a book!) "He spreads lies!" (And if they're in the book in question, please feel free to point them out!)

Sheesh! And I thought that since Obama's Tucson speech we were going to have more "civility!"

For book thread discussions, please stay on the topic of that book, that's why it's there - if I want to waste *my* valuable time wading through *your* political rants, I'll look in the "Not Quite Kindle" section.

If you were offended, my apologies, but then you were probably a guilty party...

</end of rant>


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> I understood exactly what you were saying. My point is that I'm glad to know that neither you, nor anyone else, can prevent those who might want to read his book (or, in your opinion, encourage him) from doing so. His book was in the top 10 of the NYT bestsellers list for 9 weeks, and remained in the top 20 for several weeks. I've heard reviews of the book that were very favorable, and that said he spun an interesting tale. If you don't choose to read the book, that's fine.


I'm not saying that supression is the way. I'm saying that active dissent towards him and his views is needed so that they don't predominate (like say becoming a bestseller and reaching lots of people). All that is necessary for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing.


Oogie Pringle said:


> "...from my understanding"? Really? You can't read something you might disagree with? You have to take other people's word for it?
> 
> When an author that I don't agree with puts out a book, I really don't care whether anyone else reads it or not. In fact, I hope lots of people read it and figure out what is wrong with the opinions being expressed. I certainly don't go around actively trashing it without having read it.


In answer to your query, yes I can read something I disagree with and frequently do. But what I object to is when that opinion becomes acepted and widely heard. We need dissenting opinions to keep the world on the straight and narrow, but to then populate them and overrun means that no-one is firing back and creating the required middle ground. Glen Beck has becoming a rallying point for ignorance.

Besides that, I have done what any person looking to read a book would do. I have read the synopsis and looked at the reviews. Based upon that I have been able to gleen enough information to make an informed decision not to read this book.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> I generally enjoy this forum *except* for *any thread* that has in its title the name of *any* conservative (pick any name: Glenn Beck, Bush, Palin, Rove, O'Reilly, Gingrich, etc., etc., etc.) As this thread demonstrates, a majority of responding posters on these particular threads simply pile on personal insults and ad hominem attacks on the author, mostly by angry liberals who haven't even *read* the book of interest, but instead insist on sharing their venom and intolerance of said author's politics! (Go back and review the hatred and vitriol in the thread about Bush's "Decision Points" in which the moderators were handing out "yellow cards" like soccer refs!).
> 
> "I wouldn't give him any of my money!" (So you obviously have nothing to contribute to a thread started to discuss a book which you have intentionally not read!) "He didn't even write the book!" "Yeah, you're right - I don't think he wrote it either!" (And how do *you* know! When the book lists "contributors," you have no idea of their role! And that has nothing to do with whether or not a book is worth reading on its own merits, which is why most people buy a book!) "He spreads lies!" (And if they're in the book in question, please feel free to point them out!)
> 
> ...


Great post!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> I generally enjoy this forum *except* for *any thread* that has in its title the name of *any* conservative (pick any name: Glenn Beck, Bush, Palin, Rove, O'Reilly, Gingrich, etc., etc., etc.) As this thread demonstrates, a majority of responding posters on these particular threads simply pile on personal insults and ad hominem attacks on the author, mostly by angry liberals who haven't even *read* the book of interest, but instead insist on sharing their venom and intolerance of said author's politics! (Go back and review the hatred and vitriol in the thread about Bush's "Decision Points" in which the moderators were handing out "yellow cards" like soccer refs!).
> 
> "I wouldn't give him any of my money!" (So you obviously have nothing to contribute to a thread started to discuss a book which you have intentionally not read!) "He didn't even write the book!" "Yeah, you're right - I don't think he wrote it either!" (And how do *you* know! When the book lists "contributors," you have no idea of their role! And that has nothing to do with whether or not a book is worth reading on its own merits, which is why most people buy a book!) "He spreads lies!" (And if they're in the book in question, please feel free to point them out!)
> 
> ...


Good point. I didn't even think about this having been posted in the Book Corner. You have to admit, though, that you don't HAVE to read this thread and waste your time.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

tim290280 said:


> All that is necessary for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing.


I'm hardly a faithful fan, but I've seen & heard enough to know that ironically, that's EXACTLY the kind of thing Glenn Beck would say.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I'm hardly a faithful fan, but I've seen & heard enough to know that ironically, that's EXACTLY the kind of thing Glenn Beck would say.


I thought the same thing. Gotta love irony.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

This is why it's a touchy subject talking about books written by people with a severe political slant.  For example, if Keith Olbermann were to write a novel, I'm sure there would be equally as much disagreement on principal.  

Then again, these political figures have decided to put such a polarizing presence out there.


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

I think this pretty much sums things up: _Great minds discuss ideas; Average minds discuss events; Small minds discuss people._
Eleanor Roosevelt --US diplomat & reformer (1884 - 1962)

Sorry if the wrong shoe fits you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, these sorts of topics do trigger strong feelings. . . . discussion here has been -- more or less -- civil . . . .this is just a gentle reminder to keep it that way. . . . .even if that doesn't always happen on the television! 

If you've read the book, feel free to discuss -- but let's refrain from personal attacks on either the author or anyone who expresses agreement/disagreement with his views. . . . . .


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I had almost forgotten about that book, I might get it if the price comes down.

On a separate note, I have observed that the group that is constantly harping about tolerance, is the least tolerant of all.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

tim290280 said:


> I'm not saying that supression is the way. I'm saying that active dissent towards him and his views is needed so that they don't predominate (like say becoming a bestseller and reaching lots of people). All that is necessary for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing.In answer to your query, yes I can read something I disagree with and frequently do. But what I object to is when that opinion becomes acepted and widely heard. We need dissenting opinions to keep the world on the straight and narrow, but to then populate them and overrun means that no-one is firing back and creating the required middle ground. Glen Beck has becoming a rallying point for ignorance.
> 
> Besides that, I have done what any person looking to read a book would do. I have read the synopsis and looked at the reviews. Based upon that I have been able to gleen enough information to make an informed decision not to read this book.


I prefer to read a sample, rather than a synopsis, so that I am able to actually read the words of the author. One of the things that I love about my Kindle 3 is the ability to download a free sample of any book that's available through Amazon.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm a liberal. I'm not an angry liberal. I do have very strong feelings about the current political discourse and where I think it needs work. I don't think anyone needs to read in their leisure time a book with a topic or by an author that makes them uncomfortable, which is sort of the vibe I'm getting here. As if reading this book is proof someone is open-minded and happy. Most people are familiar enough with Beck to know where they stand. 

Even though we're talking about fiction here, aside from the fiction that creeps into political debate, I'd like to say I welcome thoughtful words from folks all over the political spectrum and I feel folks should challenge their perceptions and look at other views. The rejection of the words of some people in a political party doesn't mean complete rejection of differing ideas. I am completely comfortable with saying I don't read books from people suggesting it's okay to poison political opponents, and you best believe I'd feel that way if a liberal had said that too. 

Some people are disdaining King's latest because in the afterward he used Sarah Palin, scurrilous, and death panels in a sentence. Even were I not in agreement, I would say an author has a right to his views, and it seems silly to dismiss someone simply for a sentence like that. Read a romance novel that people got angry at because the heroine heard Michelle Obama's voice as her confident side. I also think it rather silly to make a big deal over that. I'd have no issue with an author or character saying something conservative. The thing with Beck, for most people who dislike him, is not that he's conservative but that they feel he is any number of other things they don't feel they can support.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

This thread is quite funny to me, as I have no idea who Glen Beck is (nor do I care), but that some folks would go so far overboard in both directions...


----------



## Taborcarn (Dec 15, 2009)

I remember when this book first came out in hardcover there were a number of bad reviews.  In particular one that panned it up and down as a bad book and a poorly written mystery, regardless of Beck's political stance.  But it was the NY Times, so take it with a grain of salt in this case


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Taborcarn said:


> I remember when this book first came out in hardcover there were a number of bad reviews. In particular one that panned it up and down as a bad book and a poorly written mystery, regardless of Beck's political stance. But it was the NY Times, so take it with a grain of salt in this case


I've heard that it's quite good, and is actually based on a theory by Joseph Overton, of the Mackinac Center for Public Policy, a think tank dealing only with economic issues. I'm not expressing my opinion one way or the other about the Mackinac Center, but am merely pointing out that there is an actual basis for Beck's fiction.


----------

